# Game Thread: Warriors @ Wizards



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fri March 4, 4:00PST

Projected Starting Lineups

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FISHER, DEREK" TITLE="FISHER, DEREK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FISHER, DEREK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" TITLE="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/DUNLEAVY, MIKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURPHY, TROY" TITLE="MURPHY, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/MURPHY, TROY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FOYLE, ADONAL" TITLE="FOYLE, ADONAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FOYLE, ADONAL.jpg">

Derek Fisher Jason Richardson Mike Dunleavy Jr Troy Murphy Adonal Foyle


<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARENAS, GILBERT" TITLE="ARENAS, GILBERT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/ARENAS, GILBERT.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HUGHES, LARRY" TITLE="HUGHES, LARRY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/HUGHES, LARRY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMISON, ANTAWN" TITLE="JAMISON, ANTAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/JAMISON, ANTAWN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BROWN, KWAME" TITLE="BROWN, KWAME" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/BROWN, KWAME.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HAYWOOD, BRENDAN" TITLE="HAYWOOD, BRENDAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/HAYWOOD, BRENDAN.jpg">

Gilbert Arenas Larry Hughes Antawn Jamison Kwame Brown Brendan Haywood

Wizards Board Game Thread
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=145443


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

where have you got the pics from? 

I think this is going to be a very difficult game, we can't allow Arenas or Jamison to score 30+ , I hope BD shoots the ball better than in the previous games.

my prediction:
Warriors 97
Wizards 95


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

There's a headshot gallery on bbb.net now. Look in the toolbar on the left hand side, and there's a link to it. Every player in the NBA has pics on there.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

thx for the info, that's cool


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

My prediction

Warriors 115
Wizards 114

Warriors v. Warriors East. No defense will be played and whoever is playing better in the 4th will win.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

hi

my prediction

is

wizards 107
warriors 96


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Hi
my prediction is 
Wizards-122
Warriors-95


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

wizards: 123
warriors: who cares it will be a blowout.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Warriors 99
-
Wizards 108


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

J-Rich, wow...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

JRrich, Baron, and DFish are doing awesome lately. Before without Baron, this team would blow 4th quarter leads regularly. But he provides a calming presense and some leadership that this team has needed.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

good game guys. You guys were much better on both ends of the floor today and oh did i mention...THE COACHING...FIRE EDDIE JORDAN NOW!!!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Final Score:

Warriors 103
Wizards 90

JRich 34pts, 8rbs, 4ast, 2stl, 3blk, 6 3s
Troy Murphy 20pts, 14rbs
DFish 15pts, 4rbs, 5asst
Dunleavy 15pts, 11rbs, 3ast, 3stl
Baron 14pts, 7ast, 3stl 

Hughes 27pts, 6rbs, 3stl
Arenas 23pts, 8ast, 4stl, 8TO

Box Score


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Great game by the Warriors, I was very happy with the effort throughout, I just wish BD5 would just stop jacking up so many 3 pointers; he's so effective getting to the basket.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You guys pretty much whipped us good in this one. Despite the double digit win, I think the game was actually even further apart than the final score.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> good game guys. You guys were much better on both ends of the floor today and oh did i mention...THE COACHING...FIRE EDDIE JORDAN NOW!!!


You kinda reminded me of the time earlier in the season when Denver's coach got fired the day after GS beat them. :biggrin: 

Wins are so much sweeter when your team is considered the heavy underdog.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL at someone voting in the poll for the Warriors after the game was over.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

good game of the warriors...but baron's shooting is way down...


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> good game of the warriors...but baron's shooting is way down...


I'm not really worried about that since the Warriors have won their last 2. Once he gets back into shape and his shooting touch starts coming back as well, watch out!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah they interviewed Baron after the game yesterday and he acknowledged that his offense game isn't back yet. He may take too many 3s, but when was the last time you saw the Warriors go on the road and beat 2 teams in a row?


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> when was the last time you saw the Warriors go on the road and beat 2 teams in a row?


When was the last time we've seen the Warriors win two in a row, PERIOD? It's nice to see we got the two Ws against good teams (reminiscent of the Sac/LA back-to-back wins last year).


----------

